# bottomed out scope adjustment what now



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

I took my new savage down to the range today and shot it . I started with 100 gr by vol of BK209 and a 260 gr Dead Center. The scope I have on it is a 3x9 Ziess Conquest.
I started at 25 yds and the 3 shot group was very tight but 5 inches high. When I tried to adjust down, 16 clicks is all I had. Well that only brought it down 1 in.
So I went on to shot it at 50 yrds higher still, and at 100 way up there like 12 or so inches. Each time the groups were nice and tight maybe 1.5 to 2 inches max but high.

So how what? Do I need to buy different scope mounts or can I shim it and where? And how much. 

Got any ideas?
Mark


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

The simple answer would be the scope rings are to high. How much space is there between the bottom of the front of the scope and the top of the barrel?


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Ther is about 3/16 of a inch between the front of the scope and the barrel


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

shim the front, scotch tape if I can remember is 2/1000s

Dont freak out, but you sure your going the right way on the scope ?


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

yep, sure of that, I took it back up then back down just to be sure. I just got done adding a shim to the front, used a plastic milk bottle to cut it from. hope that does it. 

On a side note when I cleaned my gun there was a lot of black resadue, is this common with Bh209?


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Depending on what brand scope mounts you have you might try to call them because they may send you a set of shims. I have Leupolds and this happened on one of my guns and they sent me a set of shims for free. I would at least try if I were you. Good luck
Brian


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Burris signature rings w/their shim kit.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

EGW 20 MOA base.http://egw-guns.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=39_128&products_id=179 That would be my suggestion


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Burris signature rings w/their shim kit.


These are what I use on all my rifles. I used to just slap a scope on and start cranking, Now I'm a little more anal about scope mounting. It must be level to start. not just eye balled. You must center the scopes adjustments and start over. Good Luck


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Burris signature rings w/their shim kit.


+1

What rings are you running now?


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Shims, that or they may actually mounted backwards. Only reason I say that is that I did that on a Savage 99 and that is the exact problem I had. Les


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Check and make sure your front base is not touching the recoil lug( between the barrel nut and the reciever) if that is the case take a file to the base and reinstall. otherwise your going to have to shim.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone with the help, I put the shim I cut from a plastic milk bottle under the scope in the front and that did the trick. After that it only took me a afternoon at the range to find out my Savage likes 100ga of BK209 behind Dead Center 260 gr bullets this shoots a real tight 3 shot group, I'm not sure how to measure them, What does it mean 2 in group? is it diameter of group, or inside edge of holes ? what is the criteria used for this measurment?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

decoydog said:


> Thanks everyone with the help, I put the shim I cut from a plastic milk bottle under the scope in the front and that did the trick. After that it only took me a afternoon at the range to find out my Savage likes 100ga of BK209 behind Dead Center 260 gr bullets this shoots a real tight 3 shot group, I'm not sure how to measure them, What does it mean 2 in group? is it diameter of group, or inside edge of holes ? what is the criteria used for this measurment?


A 3-shot group is measured by the overall distance apart from the center of the holes. A "2-inch group" would be a 3-shot group with 2 inches as the furthest distance between bullet holes measured from the center of the holes.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I would really recommend contacting Zeiss, or at minimum installing metal shims. The plastic one may work but may also change thickness due to compression, then you would end up with a loose scope mount when you want it least.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Good advice.
I had planned to take it back to the shop that mounted it this week. I just needed to get through the weekend and a special hunt I had planned, plastic worked short term but now it's time to solve this, I realize I may need to get different rings or mounts. at least I won't have to eat the price of the mounts and rings, they will need to fix that, their instulation.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I would be careful using the quick fix homemade shim as well. Burris signature rings are made with the off set bushings to do the same thing but are safer on your scope.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> A 3-shot group is measured by the overall distance apart from the center of the holes. A "2-inch group" would be a 3-shot group with 2 inches as the furthest distance between bullet holes measured from the center of the holes.


I think an easier way to do this is:

Measure the furthest distance between the outside edge of two of the three or five or whatever number of shots - in decimals. From this figure subtract the diameter of the bullet you're shooting. This way one doesn't have to fuss with or argue over the center of a bullet hole. Hope this makes sense.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> I think an easier way to do this is:
> 
> Measure the furthest distance between the outside edge of two of the three or five or whatever number of shots - in decimals. From this figure subtract the diameter of the bullet you're shooting. This way one doesn't have to fuss with or argue over the center of a bullet hole. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


Huh? Neither of your methods make sense to me. The center to center measurement is equal to the edge to edge measurement. Just measure from the left edge of your left most to the left edge of your right most shot. No need to find the middle or do any math.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

The way its done in competition is from center to center, but without special scoring equipment measuring the exteme spread and subtract the bullet size would be the best anyone could do.


----------

